# Neuer in Umgebung Weinheim



## Freakberger (27. August 2013)

Moin,

Patrick hier. 
Ich wohne noch nicht lange in der Nähe zu Weinheim, genauer gesagt Trösel, und bin wieder auf der Suche nach einer schönen Hausrunde. Sprich gute 300 - 600 hm Bergauf, gerne auf Forstautobahn, um dann so ziemlich nur auf flowigen Trails runter zu surfen. Sowas muss es doch hier geben, oder?
Ich suche schon seit Wochen etliche Foren und Blogs druch, aber in und um Weinheim gibt es wohl nur die Hardcore Tour Fraktion, wo eine "Hausrunde" mal schlappe 1000hm hat und diese wird natürlich mit einer kleinen Pause in gut 2-3 Stunden abgerissen. Hut ab Leute, aber da bin ich nicht sportlich genug 

Den Geo-Naturpark haben wir auch schon getestet und sind letzten Samstag die Birkenau 1 gefahren. Junge junge... bei starkem Regen haben wir das auch in gut 4 Stunden (mit Pausen) geschafft, mich störte nur extrem das es nach 14km das erste mal kurz bergab ging um dann wieder bergauf zu gehen. Sprich die eigentlich Abfahrt fehlt hier in meinen Augen.

Habe jetzt ein paar mal irgendwas mit Vogesenweg und Burgenweg gelesen aber noch nicht viel dazu gefunden.

Auch bin ich mit Combi ausgestattet und mache gerne auf diesem Weg ein paar Km gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man möge mir helfen, denn ich würde gerne wieder grinsend den Berg runterrollen 

Lg
Patrick


----------



## sic_ (31. August 2013)

Die Ausgewiesenen Strecken kannst du vergessen. Da wurde bewusst um die Trails herumgeführt.

Das mit den Hardcore-Tourer deckt sich übrigens auch so mit meiner Erfahrung. Da wird man in Weinheim wirklich mit keiner Gruppe glücklich.

Am Anfang kannst du dich an den Burgenweg oder Blütenweg halten.
Ansonsten gibts noch den ein oder anderen Trail vom Eichelberg runter.

Spaßiger wirds dann schon zwischen Schriesheim und Heidelberg.

Als Freund des runterfahrens wäre doch HD-FR auch was, oder?
Viele Mitglieder (auch in/um Weinheim), eine Vereinsstrecke am KS, etc.
Alternative Touren gibts auch immer mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakberger (9. September 2013)

Schriesheim war der Tipp! Absolut erste Sahne was wir dort gefunden haben!
Besten Dank


----------



## Akuma_chan (1. November 2013)

Hi,

ich habe in etwa das selbe Problem. Suche auch noch Leute. 
Wohne in Hemsbach und kenne eigentlich nur Hardcore Tourer und meine kondition macht das auch nicht mit.

Ich weiß aber inzwischen, dass ein paar schöne Strecken vom 4-Ritter-Turm und von der Juhöhe runter gehen. und bis da hoch sinds auch immer nur so 200-400 hm.

Außerdem gibts im Exotenwald in Weinheim schöne Waldautobahnen. 

Grüße
Jessy


----------



## Freakberger (1. November 2013)

Moin,

ähm ja 4-Ritter was? 
Naja wir sind von Schriesheim so begeistert das wir eigentlich bis jetzt nur dort gefahren sind. Geht auch 700hm mal hoch aber ist eigentlich machbar... mit den entsprechenden Pausen xD
Gibts im Exotenwald auch Trails oder nur Waldautobahn? Zum hoch fahren ist letzteres ja ganz gut, aber für mich auch nicht.


----------



## Akuma_chan (1. November 2013)

Der 4-Ritter-Turm (oder auch Waldnerturm)
Das ist son kleiner Turm auf dem Höhenweg (geht auf der ersten Bergreihe des Odenwalds entlang - also z.b. Juhöhe, Kreuzberg, Waldnerturm, Saukopf... usw.) in Hemsbach.

Vom Kreuzberg gehn auch ein paar Trails runter.

Obs im Exotenwald Trails gibt weiß ich nicht.... war da bisher mit dem Bike nur einmal. 

Ich hab ja auch erst im August mein Fully gekauft und seit dem das Mountainbiken etwas mehr für mich entdeckt... vorher waren Waldautobahnen standart. XD
Bin also auch noch mehr am Gegend erkunden.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (1. November 2013)

Hi Jessy,

was fährst du den so bis jetzt (Distanz, Hm, etc.)?
Wie alt bis du?
Wie gut kannst du die Trails auf dem Höhenweg fahren?

Gruss Albert


----------



## cocaine78 (4. November 2013)

Vom Kreuzberg runter? Gibts da mehr als den der beim 4 Ritter Turm endet, bzw. von dort aus bis zum Grillplatz Hemsbach runter?


----------



## Akuma_chan (5. November 2013)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi Jessy,
> 
> was fährst du den so bis jetzt (Distanz, Hm, etc.)?
> Wie alt bis du?
> ...




Ich fahre unterschiedliche Strecken.... aber weiter als so 30km bin ich bisher nicht gekommen (zeitlich bedingt).
Wenn ich aufm Berg rumgurke bin ich eher so bei 10-20km.
Hm bin ich bisher nur bis zum Kreuzberg... also glaub so etwa 300. Mehr gibts hier ja nicht. XD

Und ich bin 24 und die Trails auf dem Höhenweg bisher nur selten gefahren, weil ich meistens Leute ohne MTB dabei hab und mit so komischen Drahteseln kann ich denen keine Trails zumuten. 

Deshalb such ich ja nach Mountainbikern und wenn die sich dann hier auch noch ein bisschen  auskennen würden (weil ich ja neu auf dem Gebiet MTB bin) wäre das noch besser.... sonst würden wir halt zusammen die Gegend erkunden. 

Grüße
Jessy


----------



## Freakberger (5. November 2013)

Ja ich sage ja Dossenheim bzw. Schriesheim hinten ist absolut spitze. Kann jeder Anfänger fahren würde ich behaupten. Zur Not schön langsam runterrollen 
Kann ja gerne mal bescheid geben wenn wir wieder dahin unterwegs sind, momentan ist das Wetter nur eher suboptimal. Mir macht Regen und schlecht Wetter nicht viel aus, aber das dann doch ein wenig zuviel des guten.
Meistens fahren wir übrigens am Wochenende.
Ich würde mir aber auch echt gerne mal die Trails in Hemsbach anschauen 

Grüße


----------

